# Why doesn't DirecTV let you activate a receiver via a web page?



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

Just seems peculiar that they always force us to call in. You can do lots of other thnings at the DirecTV site, but just not the most important thing!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Call 1-800-DIRECTV and say "Activate receiver". You won't have a long wait...

As far as the most important thing at the web site, I'm sure DIRECTV considers the option to pay a bill online each month more important than the option to activate a receiver, which occurs with much less frequency per customer.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I immediately think of someone mentioning in the forum that they're thinking of buying a receiver off of eBay. First thing that happens is the discussion turns to "get receiver number/card number and make sure it's clear of any 'account artifiacts' that will prevent you from being able to activate it" or "chances are you'll have to buy a new access card" or "be careful that it's not a leased unit that someone is selling because you likely won't be able to activate it", etc., etc., etc.

Then you've got people who are replacing a receiver with a new one, and there would have to be a deactivation of the replaced receiver.

Finally, even if that web page had three inch high, blazing red "fine print" about it being a lease, there would still be people who insisted that "it wasn't there when *I* activated my receiver" or "I never saw *anything* about this extending my contract!". Not to mention, is it really a lease - or is it 
owned? What, you just have a checkbox and you choose when you activate it?

Although it would be a relatively easy thing for someone who just got a new receiver and installed it themselves to activate on a web site, I think there are just way too many variables involved for it to be 'worry-free' enough to make it practical.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

FWIW, you used to be able to activate receivers online via the DTV website. I used to do it all the time. I think when DVRs became more prevalent there was an issue with gettting them activated online and DirecTV discontinued that capability via their website. I'm not sure I ever knew what the exact reason was for discontinuing the online service but they must have had one.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

I second JLucPicard's comments.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

And I third them.

I think there would be TONS of issues with having that option available via DIRECTV.com


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

There used to be years ago a swap receiver or it may have even been activate receiver but I think it was swap receiver on your my acct page. Earl can probably correct me on if it was swap or activate or both but which ever it was Directv removed it and made people start calling in for this task.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if the issues JLuc mentions are real hurdles to activating receivers on the website.

In fact, I think there is a big advantage to DirecTV in forcing people to check a box indicating they are aware that it is a lease and check a box indicating they are aware of the contract commitment. (As far as identifying whether the receiver is owned or leased, the on-line system can check the receiver serial number just as easily as a CSR.) 

An onl-line system would be more consistent than people in providing information regarding leases or commitments. Plus there would be a record of agreement.

But, because DirecTV allows you to make a lot of account and programming changes on line, I imagine there must be something that prevents them from allowing on-line activations. If it were easily done, I would imagine they would do it.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

But it would seem like they could design it such that:

If "user is doing an activation that can be done by web page, then do so", else have web page direct user to call DirecTV.

I realize activation is rare, but my scenario was that my toddlers were asleep (which is the only time I can mess with my DirecTV set up) and my wife was away on business so Murphy's Law would have kicked if I called a CSR - I bet as I was reading in that last couple of digits off the card one of my kids would start screaming :nono: --- If I'm doing the activation via a webpage I can come back and do it any anytime.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It used to be there....
But as you can see... it has been removed.

I don't know all the reasons on why it was removed....

But I do know they are looking at easier ways to activate new hardware, as they are going to go to a model that doesn't always require an installer to bring the unit.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But I do know they are looking at easier ways to activate new hardware, as they are going to go to a model that doesn't always require an installer to bring the unit.


That's good to here. There are at least 2 times in the last couple of years in which I could have easily done the installation myself.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

also, talking to a person, gets them to get a chance to upsell, like a new package, their magazine, and other stuff.

Would you like fries with that?


----------



## RoundRockJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm activating a new HR-700 as we speak. I wondered why I couldn't figure out the website.

Not to be picky, but if DTV charges me the $1.50 for the service call, I'm going to be more than slightly annoyed.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It used to be there....
> But as you can see... it has been removed.
> 
> I don't know all the reasons on why it was removed....
> ...


They have that now!! When I went to order my second R15 DVR, I forgot to enter the special promo code (since expired) and the step by step instructions had a box to check labeled "self-install". I assume this meant the unit would be shipped right from DirecTV to me and no installer would visit. Unfortunately, when I went back to the beginning and then entered the promo code, I learned that promo installs REQUIRE an installer to bring the unit and install it (still no extra charge but some folks like installing their own equipment).


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

There are too many risk factors involved in letting subscribers activate their own receivers. Especially when it comes to the access cards. There is a team specifically devoted to these cards!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

CJTE said:


> There are too many risk factors involved in letting subscribers activate their own receivers. Especially when it comes to the access cards. There is a team specifically devoted to these cards!!


It seemed to work for years and years just like subscribers having to own & fix their own equipment. Remember the phrase "programming and hardware sold separately"? I thought this system worked just fine and am sorry it changed.


----------



## WOLF18 (Feb 6, 2008)

RobertSeattle said:


> Just seems peculiar that they always force us to call in. You can do lots of other thnings at the DirecTV site, but just not the most important thing!


now on recievers go to channel 114 scroll to viewer tips DO NOT SELECT press (right arrow) (right arrow) (left arrow) (left arrow) type in account number submit it will activate reciever. but only if phone line is conected


----------



## swedishcancerboi (Sep 24, 2006)

Major HSP's should all have the abilty to self-activate without DTV through their own system.....Siebel in ours.....if the account is setup properly beforehand. We do it all the time.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

swedishcancerboi said:


> Major HSP's should all have the abilty to self-activate without DTV through their own system.....Siebel in ours.....if the account is setup properly beforehand. We do it all the time.


It depends on the area. Some areas are still using the old W/O system, which isnt integrated with the account.
Also, some techs havent "qaulified" to have one of those handheld units yet (those things are pretty nice, actually...)



WOLF18 said:


> now on recievers go to channel 114 scroll to viewer tips DO NOT SELECT press (right arrow) (right arrow) (left arrow) (left arrow) type in account number submit it will activate reciever. but only if phone line is conected


Nuh uh.
Are you serious?
No, DirecTV wouldnt do that, because then people would be able to activate receivers to accounts with absolutely no authorization what-so-ever...


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> It seemed to work for years and years just like subscribers having to own & fix their own equipment. Remember the phrase "programming and hardware sold separately"? I thought this system worked just fine and am sorry it changed.


I know where you're coming from, and I agree. However, Alot of things about DirecTV has changed. Owned to Leased, for example, and the hCard. All of which play a big role.


----------



## WOLF18 (Feb 6, 2008)

CJTE said:


> It depends on the area. Some areas are still using the old W/O system, which isnt integrated with the account.
> Also, some techs havent "qaulified" to have one of those handheld units yet (those things are pretty nice, actually...)
> 
> Nuh uh.
> ...


it is automated the account must be a valid number we have been doing this for 2 days and we don't have any hand held device either


----------



## swedishcancerboi (Sep 24, 2006)

we don't have handhelds either....I wish


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

wth is HCard?


----------



## Fezmid (Jul 19, 2007)

WOLF18 said:


> now on recievers go to channel 114 scroll to viewer tips DO NOT SELECT press (right arrow) (right arrow) (left arrow) (left arrow) type in account number submit it will activate reciever. but only if phone line is conected


Awesome tip, thanks! I wasn't looking forward to calling (since I don't have a phone in my theater and don't get good cell reception). This tip saved me the hassle!


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

WOLF18 said:


> now on recievers go to channel 114 scroll to viewer tips DO NOT SELECT press (right arrow) (right arrow) (left arrow) (left arrow) type in account number submit it will activate reciever. but only if phone line is conected


This is absolutely cool. I saw the tech activate my HR21 the other day like this.

I also thought he had to enter the RID #, but I could be wrong.


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Does'nt seem to work with the R10.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

lonewoolf said:


> Does'nt seem to work with the R10.


Thats because the R10 is Tivo based, and like all other non-DirecTv based receivers, none of the interactive services will work fully.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

WOLF18 said:


> now on recievers go to channel 114 scroll to viewer tips DO NOT SELECT press (right arrow) (right arrow) (left arrow) (left arrow) type in account number submit it will activate reciever. but only if phone line is conected


I wonder if this will work if you have it connected to the internet/networked only?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> I immediately think of someone mentioning in the forum that they're thinking of buying a receiver off of eBay. First thing that happens is the discussion turns to "get receiver number/card number and make sure it's clear of any 'account artifiacts' that will prevent you from being able to activate it" or "chances are you'll have to buy a new access card" or "be careful that it's not a leased unit that someone is selling because you likely won't be able to activate it", etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Then you've got people who are replacing a receiver with a new one, and there would have to be a deactivation of the replaced receiver.
> 
> ...


+4


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> I wonder if this will work if you have it connected to the internet/networked only?


It will.


----------



## brockley (Apr 7, 2008)

Which box and what numbers do you type in?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

brockley said:


> Which box and what numbers do you type in?


STMS Account Number, and you type in your account number...


----------



## brockley (Apr 7, 2008)

Where does one get one's stms account number? Or is this an installer only feature?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

brockley said:


> Where does one get one's stms account number? Or is this an installer only feature?


It's just your regular account number. It's on your bill, and the website shows it when you login.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't know if this was mentioned or not above (it wasn't quite clear), but there's a 'no human intervention' Activate Receiver option when you call in.

If you got the receiver from DirecTV, the system knows them all, and you just need to have it connected and it lets you pick the one you want to activate. Took me a few minutes.

But this Channel 114 thing looks way cool.... I have another HD Swap DVR to activate when my SWM MS shows up, and I'll try that then.

As Earl says (of course), there used to be an activate page; I used it and it evaporated. I believe the discussion here at the time was that it was due to security issues. (Undisclosed details; they may want, as mentioned, the opportunity to upsell you something, but I haven't recently had them try that. Of course, I have Premier and Maintenance...  )


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

cariera said:


> This is absolutely cool. I saw the tech activate my HR21 the other day like this.
> 
> I also thought he had to enter the RID #, but I could be wrong.


I would hope the box would know itself...


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

swedishcancerboi said:


> we don't have handhelds either....I wish


Handheld terminal! No way!

I insist on the right to sit on hold for a long time with each installation, wait one business day for work orders to be corrected. The joy felt after checking every box in the shop just to discover most really are not lost but rather activated cannot be replaced.

And I would miss the double bookings. Driving to the end of the earth to discover an already installed job is good for driving practice. Likewise, meeting fellow techs while working can be team building.

New stuff..grrrrrrrr! You don't see new stuff in the steel industry or the auto industry of with steam trains!

Joe


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I just activated a receiver over the phone and it was painless. No waiting, and I just talked to a machine that pulled up all the info and activated the receiver.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Grentz said:


> I just activated a receiver over the phone and it was painless. No waiting, and I just talked to a machine that pulled up all the info and activated the receiver.


Yup!

Over the years DTV has improved the activation call greatly. It is, most of the time, very prompt and the duration has shortened. I have watched the improvements.

It is the second call the tech must make.............. to close the job so it will not be rescheduled and so the equipment can be removed from inventory............. that will make you old.

Joe


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

leesweet said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned or not above (it wasn't quite clear), but there's a 'no human intervention' Activate Receiver option when you call in.
> 
> If you got the receiver from DirecTV, the system knows them all, and you just need to have it connected and it lets you pick the one you want to activate. Took me a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind two things.

For the STB activation to work, you need to have a "pending" receiver listed on your DirecTv account. ie, a receiver that DirecTv is expecting to be installed by them.

Also, if you plan on disconnecting the current receiver, you will still need to call in and talk to someone to shut off that box.


----------



## emania (Dec 13, 2007)

In my HR21 initial set-up (11/07/2008) out of the box, it prompted me to enter the order number on screen, then it attempted to make the phone call to self activate.

I had the wrong order number (i wrote down two different ones), and had to call to get BBCs, and shut down the swapped-out box, but it was in there!


----------



## henw (Nov 11, 2007)

What about reactivation. My receivers are in an RV. Sometimes they are off satellite feed for a couple of weeks. Doing such causes a lack of function when hooked back up. Then, I have to call DTV and patiently wait while the tech sends a signal. But, I have to be certain that they don't miss my distant networks as this seems to be a different signal. 

Tom


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

henw said:


> What about reactivation. My receivers are in an RV. Sometimes they are off satellite feed for a couple of weeks. Doing such causes a lack of function when hooked back up.


That's not a reactivation, it's simply a refresh. It can be done online by going to this page while logged in: https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I believe there may also be a refresh option on the phone menu without having to actually speak to a CSR.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> I believe there may also be a refresh option on the phone menu without having to actually speak to a CSR.


Just entering a three digit ext code 711, 721, etc. refreshes your system.


----------



## henw (Nov 11, 2007)

I found the refresh service.


Thanks Tom


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Call 1-800-DIRECTV and say "Activate receiver". You won't have a long wait...
> 
> As far as the most important thing at the web site, I'm sure DIRECTV considers the option to pay a bill online each month more important than the option to activate a receiver, which occurs with much less frequency per customer.


That is a pretty sad application IMO. My local utilities and all of my credit cards put the D* "pay your bill" to shame. Definitely NOT something to brag about, but their web-site leave lots to be desired, IMO. Usable, but not something to brag about.


----------

